# Synthetic Nicotine - the future of vaping?



## fbb1964 (14/10/20)

Published 16 September 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (14/10/20)

I have no doubt this will come to pass

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (14/10/20)

Read here Five Pawns introduces S-isomer Tobacco Free Nicotine

Perhaps [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could combine these threads?


----------

